# Smart TVs



## pbrown7582 (Jan 8, 2015)

HID has started looking for a new TV and the smart ones are on the radar. Get the idea but anyone have one and advise, Good bad points and things to look out for?


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 8, 2015)

Just bought this. 

I can mirror the surface tablet straight to the TV.  Great function.

http://www.johnlewis.com/sony-bravi...d=402x31138&tmad=c&tmcampid=73&kpid=233119018


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a Panasonic and am pleased with it. A note of caution. Different makes allow you to access different programmes/apps so you need to investigate and see what you want. Also ensure your broadband is up to it and the position of the TV allows for good wireless connectivity if your going to go through your wifi link.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 8, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Just bought this. 

I can mirror the surface tablet straight to the TV.  Great function.
		
Click to expand...

allowing you to regain control of the TV even when HID snaffles the remote


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 8, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			HID has started looking for a new TV and the smart ones are on the radar. Get the idea but anyone have one and advise, Good bad points and things to look out for?
		
Click to expand...

Have a look on avforums.

https://www.avforums.com/

Ive a series 6 Samsung, can't fault it.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 8, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			allowing you to regain control of the TV even when HID snaffles the remote 

Click to expand...

Will be used when streaming 3oclock kick offs. :lol:


----------



## Val (Jan 8, 2015)

I also have just bought one and like it, I use Netflix app and some widgets also, some mirroring etc, lots to keep me occupied. Ask yourself what you are looking for in a TV before paying extra for a smart TV, will you use the smart apps? If not then buy an non smart TV and save some dosh.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 8, 2015)

Been looking at the Panny TX50AX802B as an upgrade for the lounge so I can put the 42 incher in the bedroom. 

I like the user interface on Panasonic, mostly use Netflix but also use it for the occasional Youtube clip or streaming movies from my NAS box upstairs.


----------



## Val (Jan 8, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Been looking at the Panny TX50AX802B as an upgrade for the lounge so I can put the 42 incher in the bedroom. 

I like the user interface on Panasonic, mostly use Netflix but also use it for the occasional Youtube clip or streaming movies from my NAS box upstairs.
		
Click to expand...

This is the one I just bought, very impressed. Picture quality is night and day compared to my 7 year old 42" LCD


----------



## Rooter (Jan 8, 2015)

Dnla is the only function I use, Samsung call it mediaP. Streams video from my nas.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 8, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Dnla is the only function I use, Samsung call it mediaP. Streams video from my nas.
		
Click to expand...

Snap, although I now stream via my Onkyo amp rather than the TV these days for the audio and upscaling.
Just tried an updated version of AllShare which was not bad for streaming.


----------



## Keeno (Jan 8, 2015)

I agree with Val. If your hardly going to use the extra features you may be as well getting a chrome cast in the first instance. It may have all you need


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 9, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Just bought this. 

I can mirror the surface tablet straight to the TV.  Great function.

http://www.johnlewis.com/sony-bravi...d=402x31138&tmad=c&tmcampid=73&kpid=233119018

Click to expand...

Second the sony bravia. I got the 50" KDLW829 after having problem with three LG's, had bad flash lighting and DSE on 2 and  noticeable DSE and a dead pixel on a high end one. Can't fault the sony.  

The W8 Sonys are basically the W7 with 3D and a few extra processing features.
If you want 3D  the 42" W8 is really good for 3D a it uses passive glasses. Unfortunately the larger sizes use active 3D and aren't great. If you aren't fussed about 3D and will be using it for films and TV stick with the W7 and save a few quid. Sony's TV are also some of the best for gaming due to low input lag. 

LG TV with a magic remote is the best interface to operate a smart TV but the screens this year have been terrible. 

The 2014 Sony Bravias are getting great write-ups everywhere. Interface is a little weak though. The latest software helps a bit but still not as strong as some other TV's brands.  The screen quality though is right up there near the top of this years TV's and that has to be a priority. 

 I got the one flick remote a well and it makes navigation easy although not nearly as intuitive.  There is a Sony app for smart phones that acts like a one flick remote with a few extra features and it works well.


----------



## 3565 (Jan 9, 2015)

Just bought Panasonic AX630B 4K 3D 48" just before Xmas and I'm just learning about it now in what you can do. Great fun and worth it. By the way it's the bogs dollox too.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 9, 2015)

I bought a 50" Samsung UE50ES5500 two years and absolutely love it.
I wanted a "Smart" TV but didn't want 3D and trying to find one in the size I wanted proved difficult.
This one fits the bill and the picture quality is spot on.
I'm over-run with "Smart" though as my surround sound has it, as does the Now TV box I recently purchased.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 9, 2015)

We bought an LG smart tv recently. Tis good but you will probably need to buy an LG Dongle to connect it to the wi-fi. This is not made clear anywhere in the guidebook / literature.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 9, 2015)

Tongo said:



			We bought an LG smart tv recently. Tis good but you will probably need to buy an LG Dongle to connect it to the wi-fi. This is not made clear anywhere in the guidebook / literature.
		
Click to expand...

Many makes come with inbuilt wifi receivers so as you say, check first.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 9, 2015)

Go to Richer Sounds and speak to them. They wont give you the hard sell and the staff are knowledgeable. Good range of tv's at decent prices. I have an LG through them and the picture is exceptional.


----------



## Piece (Jan 9, 2015)

3565 said:



			Just bought Panasonic AX630B *4K* 3D 48" just before Xmas and I'm just learning about it now in what you can do. Great fun and worth it. By the way it's the bogs dollox too.
		
Click to expand...

What 4k content do you watch/get? Does it upscale HD and SD to 4k???


----------



## 3565 (Jan 9, 2015)

Piece said:



			What 4k content do you watch/get? Does it upscale HD and SD to 4k???
		
Click to expand...

I never said i watch 4K, that's its spec I listed, and yes it up scales to ultra HD which is a different viewing experience then normal HD. I think 4K is out this year or next, not sure.


----------



## Piece (Jan 9, 2015)

3565 said:



			I never said i watch 4K, that's its spec I listed, and yes it up scales to ultra HD which is a different viewing experience then normal HD. I think 4K is out this year or next, not sure.
		
Click to expand...

OK, cheers. I wondered if you streamed 4K Netflix or similar....


----------



## 3565 (Jan 9, 2015)

Piece said:



			OK, cheers. I wondered if you streamed 4K Netflix or similar....
		
Click to expand...

I don't have Netflix and didn't know they do 4K hmmmmm

do you like spending other people's money!


----------



## Piece (Jan 9, 2015)

3565 said:



			I don't have Netflix and didn't know they do 4K hmmmmm

do you like spending other people's money!
		
Click to expand...



Amazon Instant Prime 4K service has just launched...at no extra cost to their current service, so the blurb says!


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 9, 2015)

Piece said:





Amazon Instant Prime 4K service has just launched...at no extra cost to their current service, so the blurb says!
		
Click to expand...

Don't get an AX630B if you want 4K streaming.  Has no inbuilt HEVC decoder so can't display 4k content from streaming via apps or via the USB connection.


----------



## 3565 (Jan 10, 2015)

palindromicbob said:



			Don't get an AX630B if you want 4K streaming.  Has no inbuilt HEVC decoder so can't display 4k content from streaming via apps or via the USB connection.
		
Click to expand...

Just piss on my TV why dontcha.........


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 10, 2015)

3565 said:



			Just piss on my TV why dontcha.........
		
Click to expand...

The good news is you'll be able to buy a smart Bluray player that does have it and get it that way .


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 10, 2015)

Wish I had done a bit more research ahead of my purchase as it would appear it can't get ITV player... No biggie though, as when I've used the service on my laptop the ads are proper annoying...

Also, not yet convinced about the 'look' of HD... Looks great in the showroom not so sure about it in my living room...


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 10, 2015)

4K. Just watch Click and they are starting to show 8K TVs at IT conventions now.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 10, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Wish I had done a bit more research ahead of my purchase as it would appear it can't get ITV player... No biggie though, as when I've used the service on my laptop the ads are proper annoying...

Also, not yet convinced about the 'look' of HD... Looks great in the showroom not so sure about it in my living room...
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if ITV player is available on many smart TVs due to license issues.


----------



## 3565 (Jan 10, 2015)

palindromicbob said:



			The good news is you'll be able to buy a smart Bluray player that does have it and get it that way .
		
Click to expand...

i wouldn't mind, but I don't know what the heck your talking  about tbh, some of it is above me, just found out other day that while on you tube on iPad impressed a TV looking icon and next thing I know it's on my TV! &#128563;


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 10, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Wish I had done a bit more research ahead of my purchase as it would appear it can't get ITV player... No biggie though, as when I've used the service on my laptop the ads are proper annoying...

Also, not yet convinced about the 'look' of HD... Looks great in the showroom not so sure about it in my living room...
		
Click to expand...

The look of HD or the look of UHD.   

Screen size plays a big factor.  You need to go to in excess of 32" for 1080 HD to start making a real noticeable difference at normal viewing distances. Further away the less the perceivable difference.    







Another thing is the fact that show rooms, so often, don't link up to a HD demo.  Lots still use an old Coax system which are upscaled by the TV. Only the TV's being pushed and promoted getting connected to proper sources to make them stand out above the rest.  Then add in the fact that demos on a shop floor are often set to the TV demo mode.  This pushes up the backlight, contrast, colour etc to get the image to "pop" out at you.  Unfortunately these settings are pretty close to useless in the home as they are to bright and push an picture that is unnatural looking. 

If you are buying a TV and want to see it properly ask the store to hook up to an appropriate source if it isn't already and alter the settings to reduce some of the "buy me buy me" settings of the store demo and give you a more true idea of what you'll be getting. 

HD streams like netflix etc use compression.   It is technically HD in terms of resolution but the compression can create poor gradients especially with blacks.  Usually noticeable as bands within areas of black detail. 

TV broadcast also does this and it uses 1080i which is interlaced and means each frame is actually only half the picture data. This is why is sometimes appears a little more blurry with high speed motion.

Only Bluray truly shows HD to it's best and even then it only when you set up the TV at least half properly.   A setup disc like the Currys/PC World, Know How Picture Perfect Bluray is very good and easy to use.  A little pricey at Â£30 but then you have just spent how many hundreds on a TV so surely a few more t help set it up a little is worth it.  Can also get plenty of cheap copies around the bay and even in charity shops.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 10, 2015)

palindromicbob said:



			The look of HD or the look of UHD.
		
Click to expand...


I work with 'old fashioned' film so can be a bit sceptical of anything relating to HD UHD 2K 4K call it what you will... Animation, some documentaries can look good in HD but drama's etc can look a bit 'surgical/false'...

Getting more used to the 'look' but when I visit my son and see my old plasma Panasonic I do yearn, a little, for having it back...

I love cinema and film for all its 'imperfections'...


----------



## CMAC (Jan 10, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Wish I had done a bit more research ahead of my purchase as it would appear it can't get ITV player... No biggie though, as when I've used the service on my laptop the ads are proper annoying...

Also, *not yet convinced about the 'look' of HD... Looks great in the showroom not so sure about it in my living room.*..
		
Click to expand...

cant be set up correctly as HD is stunning compared to SD, I cant watch SD content anymore


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 10, 2015)

CMAC said:



			cant be set up correctly as HD is stunning compared to SD, I cant watch SD content anymore
		
Click to expand...


'Beauty' is in the eye of the beholder...

Still 'playing' with the settings to get the 'look' I like/want...


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 10, 2015)

Reduce the amount of motion smoothing which is great for fast action stuff but causes what is known as soap opera effect for other content.  A cinema mode on the TV would probably do most of the work and you can tweak it. 

Could also be a frame rate issue.  If the TV allows to force it then turn on 24fps film mode if you can. 

Motion processing wasn't really on earlier plasmas as it was to fix blur which was more of an LCD issue. It is on newer plasmas though.  This may be a reason for your fondness of the old plasma.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 10, 2015)

Cheers for the advice Bob... Much appreciated...


----------

